# Turning Kitless



## Sawdust46 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm at the stage that I'm considering an attempt at kitless.  I have done some research and have a question (I hope this is not one of those stupid questions.)
Is it reasonable to attempt kitless pens on a wood lathe?  In my research I continually encounter phrases that lead me to think most kitless is being done on metal lathes.


----------



## turbowagon (Nov 27, 2012)

All of my kitless pens were done on a wood lathe.  I have no idea how to use a metal lathe, and am not considering one at this time.  Here are some of the ones I've made on my Delta 46-460 wood lathe: 






















































- Joe


----------



## turbowagon (Nov 27, 2012)

Must-have accessories for the wood lathe (the make kitless pens) include:

- collet chuck w/ full range of collets
- die holder for the tailstock
- digital calipers
- taps and dies for the threaded connections


----------



## Sawdust46 (Nov 27, 2012)

You have made some beautiful pens!  I hope I can create something that even approaches your pens.
Thanks for the quick response.  I guess that means I can go ahead and invest in some more taps, dies, nibs etc.


----------



## Sawdust46 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a Beal collet with nearly all the size collets, digital calipers and will be ordering the dies and taps I don't already have.  I am thinking about making a die holder based on what I found in this post http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/kitless-tooling-103535/.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Nov 27, 2012)

All my kitless are made on a wood lathe as well (Jet mini-lathe) with the accessories mentioned above, even the aluminum section shown in the one below, all on a wood lathe.  Good Luck!


----------



## Sawdust46 (Nov 27, 2012)

Lynn, I love the one with aluminum and I'm considering using aluminum for my section but not my first try!


----------



## plantman (Nov 27, 2012)

:bananen_smilies022::bananen_smilies022: I do 99% of my work on the mini metal lathe. All of my collet chucks, die holders, drill chucks, and other items will fit on it as well as on my smaller wood lathe. I find this quite handy because I can change from one operation to another just by moving the whole setup from one lathe to the other without taking anything out of the chucks. It realy doesn't matter what kind of lathe you have, as most threading is done by hand without power anyway. I could do all the operations on the wood lathe as well, even on the Shop Smith if need be. The only time you would realy need a metal lathe would be to turn custom threads with an auto feed under power or ornamental designs. A good example of these would be a Rose Engine, Wood Wizard, or Holtzapfel lathe used for ornamental turnings. One thing I would add to the must have list is a 60* live center for your tailstock. Check the articles in the library for more info. " One small step for man, one big leap for advancement ". Good Luck    Jim S


----------



## frank123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I do all the mechanical aspects -drilling threading fitting the feed, making the cap depth perfect, and such- on my metal lathe and the turning to shape on my wood lathe.  It's just easier for me that way, I don't see why everything couldn't be done on either of the machines exclusively with the right tooling.


----------



## Packrat (Dec 18, 2012)

where can I find a good tailstock die holder


----------



## TerryDowning (Dec 18, 2012)

Make one!

I made one from 6/4 maple I had, then another from delrin I managed to score.

Failing that approach. Little Machine Shop.


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 18, 2012)

Bill, there is a totally cool video on Youtube that Steve did on your very question. 
Check it out here...answers just about every question I had !!Making a Kitless Pen on a Wood Lathe - YouTube


----------



## Sawdust46 (Dec 18, 2012)

I just posted photos of my first kitless but I went ahead and watched the video.  I am constantly amazed at how helpful most IAP members are.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Gilrock (Dec 18, 2012)

It's more of a question of how much time it will take.  I started on the wood lathe and after getting the metal lathe I find it so much faster to make a tenon a precise size.  If you're a master craftsman on a wood lathe you can probably do it just as fast or faster.  But for an amateur like me the metal lathe makes it easier.  I drill and cut threads on the metal lathe and use the wood lathe to finalize the shape.


----------

